# [SOLVED] Login and Registration form and database



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

I have made a website that allows the user to download, stream and search for electronic music and up and coming artists, I have got the basic HTML design done but am struggling with the server side of the website I have tried so many different tutorials on how to make a login and registration form using a database over a local host and can get none of them to work I want to be have the ability to securely login, grant privileges and have an account which shows up when people post on the website allowing other users to view the persons account and the user to be able to change their own. I also would like to be able to search for key words on my website with a search bar which i could not get working either.

Any help would be much appreciated:grin:


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Login and Registration form and database*

Probably the easiest way to get what you want is to setup wordpress on your control panel. There's tons of themes so you can probably find something similar to your site and plugins. Wordpress is pretty easy to use.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Login and Registration form and database*

If you would like to do it through coding so you can manage it better PEAR has a great login script.

A simple google search showed up with many options:

Here is a very very simple form:
PHP Login script tutorial

Here is a slightly more advanced one:
Login PHP Script - Login PHP - Free Login PHP Script

Here is a very good platform to start: <- This is what i would recommend.
http://www.evolt.org/node/60384

**Note the download the the bottom.


----------



## sobeit (Nov 11, 2007)

*Re: Login and Registration form and database*

a few years ago, I used locked area scripts for something similar. It was very simple to setup and easy to use. Locked Area - User management, member's area and password protection software written in Perl and PHP.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Login and Registration form and database*

Thankyou for the help i will do not want to use wordpress because i want to do the coding myself, Thankyou for your help.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Login and Registration form and database*

For the first PHP Login script tutorial do i have to have my webpage in PHP or can i still use HTML for the website design, also is there a way to use msaccess instead of MySql?


----------



## mcorton (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Login and Registration form and database*

Is this by any chance a homework assignment? It's against forum rules to help with homework.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Login and Registration form and database*

it is kind of the homework assignement is to make a website that just shows what we have done for our information system. but as i am finished and am interested in HTML coding i want to learn about this part of website design as it has been bugging me ever since i first started to look at how to do it, it is part of my assignment but not a marked part it is just extra for my own personal knowledge.


----------



## Laxer (Dec 28, 2010)

*Re: Login and Registration form and database*

If its a homework assignment we can not assist you.

I would recommend following this tutorial: PHP Login script tutorial

If you run into problems we can help but it must be 100% your code.


----------



## owain (Oct 26, 2009)

*Re: Login and Registration form and database*

Ok thankyou will do


----------

